# Update on Baby Ruth/Craig's list girl



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bron named the little girl Baby Ruth and took her to see Dr. Arndt yesterday, the cardiology specialist. Baby Ruth has an enlarged heart but not to the point that she has CHF yet and no sign of a collapsing trachea. She will be started on heart med's and work on losing some weight. She is a very active girl already. We are so happy that she will have a good life and hopefully we can find a good home to love her for the rest of her days. 
We are also very proud to announce that Baby Ruth is our 100th rescue so far this year. Last year was an all time record of 76, so we are far ahead of that and more to come. 
We would of course prefer to have far fewer dogs needing rescue. Our fosters have been hard at work. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope Baby Ruth finds a loving forever home!!! Wow 100 rescues!!! You guys do such a wonderful job! I hate to think where those 100 would be without you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad that Baby Ruth sounds like she'll do fine with love and meds. You are all angels at AMA Rescue. 100 dogs rescued this year. :w00t::thumbsup: What amazing work you do but it makes me realize how the number of abandoned, unloved and throw away dogs is multiplying and getting worse every year.:smcry:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

You do wonderful work, keep it up.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Keep up the good work. Happy to hear that Baby Ruth has been given a second chance and will finally know love and security.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

So glad to hear about Baby Ruth. She is absolutely darling, what a sweet face! Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great, happy news. You are making my day Edie!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It's good to hear that Baby Ruth is doing well. Hopefully she'll be able to spend the rest of life in health and happiness.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Wonderful news about Baby Ruth!  And she is a cutie! :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure, but where is her picture??? She sounds as though she is adorable and hopefully she will be all right.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's great news, I remember her photo and she is such a cutie.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Her picture was in the first thread about her, just a couple days ago. I'll try to post it again for all to see how cute she is! :wub:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

How wonderful! I'm not much of a chocolate person but if I had my choice of candy bar it would be Baby Ruth, so love the name.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

that's great news, I am relieved. She is such a cutie:wub:


----------

